

Ask HN: Feature-level feedback on my Android Apps Search Engine - navanit
http://android.appsvu.com/streaming+radio

======
drtse4
The function you want to provide is quite simple, implementing an "app for x"
search engine, so i guess you should focus on that and try to provide
something _really_ user friendly. I suggest a few things:

-Improve graphics _a lot_ : Nice theme, Icons, highlighted prices and why not a small preview screenshot directly in the search results so that i don't need to open all the app singularly?

-Reduce results. If i'm searching an app and you simply return all the google market results why shouldn't i use the market directly?

You should calculate your own results based on vote/downloads/manual_pick and
maybe highlight new apps(that may be worthwhile but have still not enough
votes/downloads).

\- Make it easy to download, QR-Code easily accessible.

~~~
navanit
Thank you for those suggestions.

Along those lines: I'm implementing a "Staff Pick" feature triggered by
keywords (Pandora is suggested when "music" is searched for).

Reducing results is an interesting idea. Based on my initial feedback from
users, they seem to be happier the more results I show them. In fact they
judge the quality of the search engine by how many pages of results it shows
for a given query. Perhaps it's a presentation issue and I can try striking a
balance somewhat.

------
skip
The content (search results) mimic too closely the ad results.

Using whitespace to separate them (or a thin blue line, like the google
sidebar ads) may help. Icons would brighten the design too.

It's difficult to scan the list and look at prices because they are not
aligned.

I would suggest and icon in a column on the left, with the stars (rating) and
price below it, then the name, description, and links on the right.

~~~
navanit
Excellent feedback! Thank you so much.

------
ig1
Not really feature-level, but first impression is it looks like an auto-
generated spam site. Also it's not really self-explanatory where the links go.

~~~
navanit
What aspect of it do you think is contributing to that first impression?
(Don't know would be an acceptable answer).

Would showing app icons for each result change that first impression, do you
think? (for you). I'm just asking myself what value an icon would add to a
search result.

------
jsz0
What's the relationship between this site and androlib.com? It's just weird to
click on a link and be sent to a different but very similar site. Makes it
feel like a bit spammy.

~~~
navanit
No relationship.

